# Best football betting tips 18/07/2022



## wawbet (Jul 18, 2022)

Euro women
Italy w vs Belgium w
*Both team to score*


Danemark superliga
Odense vs Nordsjalland
*Over 1.5*

Estonia esiliga
Paide u21 vs Levadia u21
*Over 2.5*






Sweden superettan
Eskilstuna vs trelleborg
*Over 2.5
Goal/Goal*

*Click Here for more predictions*


----------

